# صورة من قرار حظر موقع و منتديات الكنيسة في البحرين



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2009)

قد يكون البعض منكم لا يعلم إن موقع و منتديات الكنيسة محظورة في أكثر من بلد عربي. على سبيل المثال, فنحن محظورين في السعودية و البحرين و الكويت و سوريا إضافة الى بلدان عربية أخرى حضرتنا بشكل جزئي, أي بعض شركات الأنترنت قامت بحضرنا..

الصورة التالية هي بيان صادر من وزير الإعلام الحبريني يأمر بحظر موقعنا (و موقع الاقباط احرار الذي هو موقع مسيحي شقيق)





لا أعتقد ان الموضوع يحتاج الى تعليق و تفسير هذا الحظر..


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2009)

مش بيدل غير انى ربنا بيشتغل والحرووب برضه بتشتغل بس ايد ربنا اقوى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2009)

*على فكره القرار ده بيدل على معرفتهم التامه بدور منتدى الكنيسه الفعال فى تنوير العقول المظلمه وكشف المستور .*


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2009)

*المثل بيقول الباب اللى يجيلك منه الريح سده واستريح 
لسه هيقاومو حركات التنصير واتجاه المسلمين الى المسيحيه 
وانفضاح امر الاسلام على ايد الموقع
بلاها وجع دماغ وراح عمل حظر للموقع 
*​


----------



## totty (19 أبريل 2009)

*انتوا عارفين 

انا بفرح اوووى بالحاجات دى بشعر قد ايه منتدى الكنيسه مؤثر بالطريقه دى

وربنا معاهم وروووك يقدر يعمل حاجه ويدخلوا بيه*​


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> مش بيدل غير انى ربنا بيشتغل والحرووب برضه بتشتغل بس ايد ربنا اقوى ​


 

الظلمة تخاف من النور, لذلك تجديها تقفل اي نافذة او اي مصدر ينفذ منه النور...


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *على فكره القرار ده بيدل على معرفتهم التامه بدور منتدى الكنيسه الفعال فى تنوير العقول المظلمه وكشف المستور .*


 

بكل تأكيد, اذا كان اسم المنتدى و رابطه وصل لعند وزير الأعلام


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *المثل بيقول الباب اللى يجيلك منه الريح سده واستريح *
> 
> *لسه هيقاومو حركات التنصير واتجاه المسلمين الى المسيحيه *
> *وانفضاح امر الاسلام على ايد الموقع*
> *بلاها وجع دماغ وراح عمل حظر للموقع *​


 

هذا مبدأ  (لاتسألوا عن أشياء)
ممنوع على المسلم أن يرى نقد الأخر للإسلام, ممنوع على المسلم القراءة و التثقف و إتخاذ القرار بنفسه.. هذا ما يفعله حكام هذه البلدان..


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *انتوا عارفين *​
> 
> *انا بفرح اوووى بالحاجات دى بشعر قد ايه منتدى الكنيسه مؤثر بالطريقه دى*​
> 
> *وربنا معاهم وروووك يقدر يعمل حاجه ويدخلوا بيه*​


 

انا أيضاً أفرح من جهة لأن الموقع وصل صداه لهذه الدرجة 
و من جهة أحزن على هؤلاء الذين لا يملكون حق الدخول لموقعنا..


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2009)

*طيب ومواقعنا التانيه 
هل يقدرو يخشو عليها ولا لا 
*​


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *طيب ومواقعنا التانيه *
> 
> *هل يقدرو يخشو عليها ولا لا *​


 

قسم منها غير محظور في بعض الدول و قسم محظورة كلها
المشكلة الروابط الأخرى غير معروفة و مشهورة مثل رابطنا الأساسي المسجل من قبل 7 سنين..


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 أبريل 2009)

هذا خبر محزن جدااااا
ربنا يكون مع اللي عاوزين يدخلو المنتدى ويستفادوا من مواضيعوا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

رب المجد يساعدكم في المواصلة علي الخدمة
واكيد ربنا هيوصل للناس الخدمة لغاية عندهم
وهيساعدهم بأي وسيلة مهما كانت​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمة لجميعكم *​
*اولا مبروك ل ماي روك واعضاء ومشرفين واحباء المنتدى هذا النجاح والحرب عليه لانه ناجح فيه هدفه *

*لكن تذكر يا ماي روك الَّذِي يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ.( رؤيا 3 : 7)*

*ثانيا انا حزين لانه تم حظر المنتدى من بعض البلاد ويتم تعتيم الحقيقة عن الناس*


----------



## just member (20 أبريل 2009)

*ان كان الرب معنا *
*فمن علينا*
**
*موقفهم هاد اكبر دليل على عظمة ربنا*
*مجرد بس ان الشيطان بيلعب بعقولهم*
*انا مبسوط يا روك*
*لان وثيقة مثل هذة ثبتت بجد*
*ان كلمة ربنا فوق الكل*
*وانة  الاقوى بأسلحتهم الضعيفة دى*
*للأمام يا روك بنعمة المسيح*
*وربنا يستخدم عقولهم وقلوبهم لفهم كلمتة الحية*
**​


----------



## doooody (20 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة مش عارفة ارد اقول اية بس لو كان المنتدي او اي منتدي من المنتديات المذكورة 
او اي منتدي اخر مسيحي ملوش تاثيرعليهم مكنوش عملوا كدة 
:17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 أبريل 2009)

*لو مكنش منتدانا ناجح ولة مفعول وتاثير كبير مكنوش خافوا و حظروة​*


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2009)

طبعا ده نتيخه خوف من تأثير المنتدى عليهم 

ونجاحه  ودى فى حد ذاتها حاجه جميله 

لكن صوت ربنا هيعلوا مهما حصل ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2009)

بالنهاية النور اقوى من الظلام 

وسيأتي اليوم الذي مهما سكروا وقفلوا على النور فلن ولن يستطيعوا حجبه


من اسبوع  حضرت عمادة عيلة شيعية  من تسع اشخاص

تعمدوا  ومش اي عمادة

شرط الكاهن ان يدرسوا الكتاب المقدس ويعملوا امتحان ولو فازوا يعمدهم

وهكذا تم.. وبعد العماد ركع جميع الافراد قدام ايقونة يسوع وبصوت واحد ..

الان قد وصلنا يا رب..


----------



## monygirl (20 أبريل 2009)

*دليل على ان المنتدى لية دور واضح وفعال ​*

*وفى ناس عايزة تمحى الدور و المجهود الجميل بس مش حايقدروا *


*لان ربنا معانا ومش حايسيب ولادة فى اى مكان ولا حتى فى السعودية ولا الكويت ولا سوريا ولا الدول *


*دى*


*ثانكس my rock*


*وربنا يكون معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## Michael (20 أبريل 2009)

*عندما كنت بالكويت كانت الموقع محجوبة عن طريق شركة تسمى كوالتى نت واختصارها q8

كل المواقع المحجوبة تفتح عن طريق البروكسى وهو امر لا غنى عنة بدول الخليج وكل الشباب والشابات يدركون هذا الامر وكيف يتفادون الحجب.

سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

ده اكبر دليل ان المنتدى ليه دور كبير جدا فى تنوير عقولهم 
وهما مش عايزين يدخلوا فى مناقشات او يعرفوا حقيقة دينهم
ربنا معاك يا روك ويساعد الى مش قادرين يدخلوا للمنتدى​


----------



## god love 2011 (20 أبريل 2009)

_            هما عملوا كده علشان عارفين ان المنتدى ناجح وله مفعول كبير واكيد 
واكيد ربنا مش هيسب اولاده وهيساعد اللى مش قادرين يدخلوا انهم يدخلوا
واكيد النور اقوى من الظلمه وهما عايشين فى ظلمه ومش عايزين يخرجوا منها 
ربنا يقويك ياروك ويساعدك 
​_


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2009)

حقا ماى روك
فهى من شيم المجتمعات الاسلامية عامة
والعربية خاصة وصدقنى فهم مجبرون علية بأمر قرأنى
حيث طلب منهم بأمر الاهى حسب اعتقادهم 
بألا يسئلوا فيما قد يسىء لهم وبالتالى الهروب بحجب
كل من يخالف عقيدتهم او التهديد الاجوف بهدر دمة
وعلينا الا نلوم من طلب منة ان يلغى عقلة بل 
وجب علينا ان ندعوا لهم بالهداية لفتح عقولهم ليصلوا الى الحقيقة
ودمت بود​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أبريل 2009)

مهما حجبوا ومهما عملوا

كلمة ربنا هاتوصل لاولادة

وخرافي تسمع صوتي

اللي عاوز يعرف طريق النور هيصمم ويوصل للمنتدي

ومافيش حاجة هاتوقف في طريقهم

المهم يستمر منتدانا بالتبشير بيسوع ربنا الهنا الحي​


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2009)

دليل على مدى قوة ورهبة منتداناالجميل
ربنا يدخل لمصلحة اولادة
ربنا يستر وميحصلش دة فى مصر


----------



## My Rock (1 أغسطس 2010)

للتذكير لا غير


----------



## ponponayah (1 أغسطس 2010)

*وهما متخيلين انهم لما يحظروا المواقع المسيحية
محدش هيقرا وهيعرف الصح من الغلط
ربنا لية ملايين الوسائل اللى بيجيب بيها اولادة​*


----------



## happy angel (1 أغسطس 2010)

*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
على فكرة القرار ده دليل قوي على الضعف  نتيخه خوف من تأثير المنتدى عليهم *​


----------



## My Rock (1 أغسطس 2010)

اذا وصل الامر ليد الوزير و الوزارة.. فما هذا الرعب الذي يسببه لهم إسم منتدى الكنيسة..


----------



## back_2_zero (2 أغسطس 2010)

مهما عملوا اكيد كلمة ربنا حتوصل لكل الناس حتى لو مش عن طريق المنتدى 
اكيد عن طريق حااجات تانية كتير 
و دا دليل ان منتدى الكنيسة اثر فى حياة ناس كتيرة 
و انشاء حيتزايد نموة و ناس كتيرة حتوب و ترجع لربنا عن طريقة
​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أغسطس 2010)

اول مرة اقرأ الخبر ده النهارده وبجد شئ يفرح جداااا

ونأسف لاجله ايضا لان هناك العديد من الاخوة لن يصل له الموقع 

نرجوا ان يتم عمل شئ في المستقبل لتغيير هذا الوضع

شكرا يا روك الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## جيلان (3 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههه ازاى اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده*
*عايزة اقولك بالرغم انى زعلت انه مش بيوصلهم بس بجد عمالة اضحك وفرحانة جدااااا من رعبهم بالطريقة دى من منتدى الكنيسة حسيت بجد انهم بيطلعو فى الروح ومش قادرين خلاص يعملوا حاجة وقد ايه منتدانا مؤثر بشكل كبير عليهم لدرجة يوصل للوزير*
*يا الهى .. بجد مبسوطة*
*بس هو مافيش طريقة لنشر مواقعنا التانية يمكن يقدروا يدخلوا عن طريقها ؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

*حبيبي ماي روك بعيدا عن حيثيات هذا القرار و أسبابه ودوافعه التي نعرفها سويا 
أحب ان اهنئك على هذا الصرح العظيم
فحينما يصل صوتنا الي مؤسسات عليا في دول من أكبر الدول في المنطقة
إذا هذا الصرح وراءه بطل لا يكل ولا يتعب

أعرف ان القرار لنفسك مفرح ممزوج بشئ من الحزن
ولكن الرب يدبر وينير العقول

مرة أخرى أهنئك على وصول صوت هذا الصرح لما وصل اليه .
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

انا اول مرة اقرى الموضوع ده

اد كده منتدى الكنيسة مؤثر

بس هما قافلين عقولهم

​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

ياروك دا خوف مش اكتر   بالنسبه ليهم
ولينا يعتبر حاجة حلوة ربنا بيكلل    مجهود الناس هنا ومجهودك انت كمان
ربنا يقويك   وتعدى كل  المحن  ويقف مع اخوتنا هناك  
والكلمة توصل


----------



## dodoz (3 أغسطس 2010)

ده اكبر دليل على مدى تقدم المنتدى
ولكن الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد
يسوع قادر انه يغير القلوب وقادر انه يوصلهم كلمته
واذا المنتدى من تقدم لتقدم


----------



## حمورابي (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكلة لو وصل الأمر والتطبيق ثم الحظر الى العراق . *


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *مشكلة لو وصل الأمر والتطبيق ثم الحظر الى العراق . *





اعتقد برنامج تغير الايبيهات قادر على حل المشكله


----------



## dodo jojo (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*ده بيدل ان المنتدى فعلا نجح بتبشيره لبعض الناس..نشكر ربنا..وربنا كمان ميحجبش المواقع دى..عن ناس تانيه..يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب..مشكور روك.*


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا جماعه 
حكايه ان فى موقع يتحظر بقى كلام فاضى بجد
طول ما فى برامج البروكسى  الهايد اى بى
و ربنا يخلي لينا برنامج تيم فيور
ده طبعا غير يد ربنا اللى هاتوصل كلمته لاى حتى 
ورغم انف اى حد

وبجد الواحد بيفرح لما بيشوف الحاجات دى
لان ده بيدل على ان الموقع و محتوياته
مخوفينهم اوى
وآلا ماكنوش وجهوا ليه الاهتمام ده و حظروه

يلا ربنا يعقلهم
دولـ محتاجين صلواتنا بجد
*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2010)

طبيعي
اولاً بلدان حكمها اسلامي 
ونظام قمعي حديدي
تانياً 
هم يعلموا بان البشارة بالنهاية
ستفعل مفاعيلها كما تفعل  واراى نتيجتها
عندنا ..كل اسبوع بحضر عمادة اسرة او اسرتين


----------

